# Unable to run make due to Undefined symbol "regcomp@FBSD_1.6"



## joggx (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi,

FreeBSD 13.0 CURRENT was running fine. But recently a problem showed up when I tried to upgrade to RELEASE with build from source.

`ld-elf.so.1: /usr/bin/make: Undefined symbol "regcomp@FBSD_1.6"`

Reinstalling OS is not an option. I have tried to fix with

Somehow things got worse now I am not even able to log in through ssh:

`ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/bin/fish: Undefined symbol "eventfd@FBSD_1.6"`

Thanks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 6, 2022)

I imagine that you solved or abandoned this long ago … if your default shell is/was fish (not integral to the OS) then I'd think of the requirement to reinstall ports/packages after an _upgrade_ to the _OS_. 

However: if what's above occurred somehow _during_ an upgrade, my first thought would be: FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT terribly outdated at the time (June 2021). 


Incidentally (completely off-topic) I stumbled across this topic whilst seeking information about eventfd in relation to discussion of io_uring. 

Random discovery: explain_eventfd(3) via devel/libexplain


----------

